# Snickers



## Snickers (Jul 11, 2008)

*Name:*Snickers/Snicker
*Nickname:*Snicks, Dagger,Kimbo
*Gender:*Female
*Height:*5'4
*Fur:*Short and silky
*Build:*Slender, smooth yet slightly muscular on the arms
*Hair:*Loose with red streaks. Sometimes with a mohawk
*Species:*Hybrid-Spotted and Striped Hyena
*Fashion Sense:*Dark Punk and Gothic
*Orientation:*Bisexual
*Interests:*Animals, Art, Love, Games, toys, Gasmasks, bones, skulls and her clothing.

*Personalities/Mental illness:* She suffers from a case of schizophrenia (delusions, psychosis) which includes a personality disorder. She also suffers from trauma due to her childhood in where she was raped and molested. She has also been inflected with a case of controlled lacanthropy from upon her childhood rape, her first personality however cannot control its triggering and has no recall.

Personality 1:She is a sweet minded Hyena who often loves to express herself in joy around the people she loves, however she is shy to strangers and to most people in general. She is playful, kind and caring yet submissive and masochistic when faced with issues troubles in her life. She is highly eccentric and has an outward thinking. She loves expressing herself through her clothing. She has a great affinity for animals and loves painting and creating. She isn't aware of her personality, Joe Haley the Cat however has mentioned it to her, she tries to repress the fact.

Personality 2:A power hungry, violent and sexually deviant psychopath/ sociopath. She enjoys destroying people in both physical or psychological meanings. A constant liar with no regret. She is able to put on a fake front of personality 1 to deceive and manipulate. This personality is often triggered when Snickers is faced with episodes of her past in where she was molested and raped or situations involved with certain people/characters. This personality knows how to control her Were-hyena transformation and will use it in defense or for attack.

Personality 3:This personality involves her Were-Hyena transformation, she is stricken with rage fueled by her past. She is a complete sadist in this form and her rational thinking is very limited. These transformations can only be lasted at nighttime and can only be triggered by her second personality.When she is calm and for nothing to fuel her lust she will lose her savage form and revert back to her first personality with no recollection of what happened before her change.

*Friends:* Her friend network is often small and limited due to her normally shy nature. However she is explosive in activity around her friends. However her current friends are Pyritie the yellow dragon and a cat named Joe Haley. Joe Haley is the only knowing one of her dark side, he takes great care when being around Snickers and tries to comfort her with her afflictions
.
*Charges/Crimes/Acts:* She has committed both rape and molestation towards minors, murder,assault and theft. However her main personality doesn't recall of these events and acts she has commited. Her other personality however does and disposes of those who would shout her out and on any confronting evidence.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Your fursona reminds me of one of my old friends in middle school lol. Not that that's bad. She was an awesome friend!


----------

